# Out with the old and in with the new!



## Carl Fisher (Nov 13, 2013)

Phased out the S3 that has served me so well and finally ventured into the land of DSLR and real camera lens options.

The 18-55 seems to be a good option for general shooting.  Did a respectable job with my first pen shoots and some playing around outside.  Now to learn how to really use this thing and figure out what lenses I really want moving forward.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice, I have been wanting a better camera for the kids and such.  Maybe one day it will be in the cards before they move out


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 13, 2013)

That was as much of a push as anything.  This will be an overall use camera that can also take some good pen shots :biggrin:

Still keeping an older pocket sized point and shoot for Chrissy and the kids to use, but I'll have this one on hand for sporting events, school stuff, just general growing up.

It's the XSi (450D) so it's not the newest boy on the block, but it's more than capable.  Now to learn how to use it.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 13, 2013)

I also prefer the 18 to 55mm lens.  So versatile.


----------

